# Number of new members



## Gringotts Bank (23 May 2013)

Seems like there's a big increase in new members here since the start of the year; guys investing or trading for the first time.  Also a big increase in the "is this a scam" type threads.  

I wonder if this signifies a top?

Joe if you're reading, do you have a chart of numbers of new members to validate or refute my suspicions?  I'd like to match it against the All Ords for fun.


----------



## Trembling Hand (23 May 2013)

Was thinking the same with Techs/Pavs thread.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (23 May 2013)

Im not surprised. Sentiment is shifting (not only in stocks but in property too). Been a big run up in the ASX since the start of the year so plenty of newbies would have seen it and thought this game must be easy.


----------



## CanOz (23 May 2013)

Yeah it happens every time, the ASF sentiment indicator is at extreme optimism

Run for the hills....wheres Uncle? Put the beans on!

CanOz


----------



## Joe Blow (23 May 2013)

I don't have a chart, but I just pulled up the weekly new registration statistics since the beginning of the year and they look to be fairly consistent, with a range of between 100 to 175 new registrations a week being the norm. The only week that jumps out as being unusual was the week HC introduced their new design and new registrations jumped to 260.


----------



## CanOz (23 May 2013)

Phew, we're safe...just shorted the Vix...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 May 2013)

Joe Blow said:


> I don't have a chart, but I just pulled up the weekly new registration statistics since the beginning of the year and they look to be fairly consistent, with a range of between 100 to 175 new registrations a week being the norm. The only week that jumps out as being unusual was the week HC introduced their new design and new registrations jumped to 260.
> 
> View attachment 52351




Thanks for that Joe.  I'm assuming that the 100-175 figure is higher than the ave weekly newcomers from last year?


----------



## Joe Blow (23 May 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Thanks for that Joe.  I'm assuming that the 100-175 figure is higher than the ave weekly newcomers from last year?




Slightly maybe, but not by much. It was more like a range of  between 75-150 new registrations per week for 2012.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 May 2013)

Joe Blow said:


> Slightly maybe, but not by much. It was more like a range of  between 75-150 new registrations per week for 2012.




[edit]...actually that is a fairly big increase.  I think so anyway.  approx: 15- 25% more.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 May 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> ok.  Something seems different.  Can't put my finger on it.




I think the level of participation is up this year, so it seems like there's more new members.


----------



## Kalaika (23 May 2013)

Ok, I'd best short my new membership then!


----------



## Zedd (23 May 2013)

There seems to have been a policy change recently with memberships. I signed up a few years back with a uni account, but when that expired I couldn't verify my ASF account with just a Gmail account until this year it when I tried again. Perhaps an indication of more individual/M&D investors who either don't have/use a business account or don't have the know-how to setup a email domain/address.


----------



## Trembling Hand (23 May 2013)

Kalaika said:


> Ok, I'd best short my new membership then!




LOL!


----------



## DJ thunder (23 May 2013)

yay!  hello.  new member as of today.  first post!
hello to everyone


----------

